# TS Alignment



## Niki (31 Jul 2008)

Good day

I would like to share with you my method.

I think that almost all table saws come from the factory "almost" aligned so, I'm using this procedure to "fine tune" the factory "almost"...

As you'll see, I'm not using any Hi-Tech nor Lo-Tech instruments because every blade has some run-out and flutter and I think that the blade itself "knows" the best if it's aligned or not.

I'm just "listening" what the blade it "telling" me and correcting accordingly...

The test must be done with the blade at "full up" position.

The "test piece" should be of MDF

Toooooo the pics.......

Regards
niki


----------

